# Honey Hole FB Market Place Phx AZ



## Manhrs (Jan 2, 2022)

Sent message on the Charger


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks pretty interesting. And that Charger would be a nice pick!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hate to think what the asking price is for the Charger given he wants $4k for a Phantom! The ‘66-7 B bodies aren’t everyone’s cup-o-tea kinda like the AMC Marlins but I like both cars. The Charger is a much better looking car and with the Hemi is awesome. I had a ‘66 Hemi car but went to Germany and the ex-wife sold it and bought a new truck-I hated that truck! V/r Shawn


----------



## Manhrs (Jan 2, 2022)

No response on the car or the bikes . This is when i go in stealth mode and have my wife message him lol I just want to look around with a pocket full of $$


----------



## vincev (Jan 2, 2022)

4 grand for a Phantom,LOL he will sit on that stuff for a long time,LOL


----------



## Manhrs (Jan 2, 2022)

vincev said:


> 4 grand for a Phantom,LOL he will sit on that stuff for a long time,LOL



Especially when he wont reply


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 3, 2022)

Occasionally there will be an old bike of some sort, in a bad pic, in a dark garage on CL or FB here in Az.. Sometimes a price is listed, sometimes not. Usually just enough shadow and curve to start the mind racing. Also occasionally, you'l get a drunken answer with no relation to the questions asked from the number or email provided.
I think this is an evil genius gone nutzo, wringing his hands and cackling in his garage. Every now and then he needs validation that he is indeed an old bicycle millionaire and he'll put up an ad and bathe in the responses until the wife reminds him the trash is piling up.
Nobody wants an old Y-block charger in yellow missing fenders, so old bikes and his roller pin welding wife is all he has.
His wife doesn't feel like a bicycle millionaire, and is biding her time waiting for the oleander dipped corners of his "Bicycle monthly" magazine to take effect.
She cackles and wrings her hands too....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Occasionally there will be an old bike of some sort, in a bad pic, in a dark garage on CL or FB here in Az.. Sometimes a price is listed, sometimes not. Usually just enough shadow and curve to start the mind racing. Also occasionally, you'l get a drunken answer with no relation to the questions asked from the number or email provided.
> I think this is an evil genius gone nutzo, wringing his hands and cackling in his garage. Every now and then he needs validation that he is indeed an old bicycle millionaire and he'll put up an ad and bathe in the responses until the wife reminds him the trash is piling up.
> Nobody wants an old Y-block charger in yellow missing fenders, so old bikes and his roller pin welding wife is all he has.
> His wife doesn't feel like a bicycle millionaire, and is biding her time waiting for the oleander dipped corners of his "Bicycle monthly" magazine to take effect.
> She cackles and wrings her hands too....



I think this is my favorite explanation. Well painted mental picture TY


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 8, 2022)

I tried messaging him as well, multiple times.  I gave him a fair price estimate of $500 or so on the Phantom (originally there was no price), also asked if $4k was the price for the one bike or multiple - got no response.  I don't really judge anyone personally - he or his family spent years collecting all that and selling anything is like losing a part of their family and all the memories.  I have a feeling even at 4k cash in hand you might not get a response.  Its his stuff, so I don't judge, I just wait


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 8, 2022)

"I have a feeling even at 4k cash in hand you might not get a response. Its his stuff, so I don't judge, I just wait "

.... until the Oleander takes effect.... 🤫


----------

